# Medicals



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Hello,

DH and I have our medicals on Saturday morning with our GP - what do they do on a medical??

DH asked me this morning and I didn't know but said I knew a place to find out......don't let me down  

x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi


Our medicals consisted of a wee test to make sure no kidney problems or diabetes, also weight and blood pressure.  He also went through our medical records and made note of anything like medications we were taking on a regular basis (I am an asmatic ) but apart from that that's all.  Noting to worry about we were only in there 1/2 hour each.    Good luck


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Urine sample, eye test, listened to heart, did a neuro check (walk in a straight line, touch my finger and then your nose as quick as you can!!), felt tummy, looked in ears, height, weight, calculated BMI, blood pressure and cahtted about medical history briefly.  Some people have had a breast exam, I was one of the lucky ones and got away with it!


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Kimmieb, had ours today.  We had blood pressure, listened to heart and lungs, checked eyes, palpated abdomen, urine test, weight, height and waist measurements.  I then had to touch my toes- I gleefully did my best yoga forward bend- and do a couple of squats to show her my muscles and balance are up to the job.  I passed with flying colours, despite being a pit of a porker, my husband is having a further urine and blood test as I think they found a wee bit of protein.  He doesn't have the healthiest lifestyle so I am hoping, if anything, it will just be about pulling him up to be a bit more careful about stuff.  It was about 20 mins or so, my GP was lovely.  

Good luck!


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if u lovelies who have had medicals could advise me, what is the appropriate time allocated? I've booked ours in for a couple of weeks time (depending on receiving forms!). The receptionist said its £90 each but only booked us in for the normal 10 min appointment, should I query this or trust her judgement? I did explain what it was for. We're not bothered about cost just think it seems a bit cheeky charging us for what would be a normal appointment.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Trinajc i would check as they made the same mistake with us, they called us back a day before the appointment and we had to reschedule. As we needed a double appointment.    Good luck.


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Ten mins isint enough. Ours was done when the surgery was closed to patients as its a private appointment.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi- no, that is not enough, you have to book a double appointment, our receptionist knew that right away.  I thought the max the NHS can charge is £75 but I think it depends on the PCT/your agency so you should check the £90, unless that is for you both?


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

I'm pleased to say we passed with flying colours  

I'd never been to our doctors (moved last May!) but he was fantastic - we mentioned we were losing weight at the moment so he could see we were a little competative so he did husbands blood pressure and then bmi then when it was my turn he said that he had better bmi but then looked at me smiled then at husband and said but your blood pressure is much better  

We had ours done on a Saturday right at the end of the day so we were the only ones there - was about 45 mins for the both of us.

He read through what we had filled in, then did height and weight for bmi (mine was just over 25 but he said aslong as it wasn't over 30 he didn't mind) blood pressure, felt around your tummy for your liver and pancreas (sorry for spelling), apparently he would be able to feel if our liver was enlarged and therefore indicates alcohol abuse!, and then touched our toes.  Oh and a wee test! At the end he looked at me and said 'yep I think you'll do!' haha! 

Ours were £87.50 each!!! Crazy really when you can calculate your own bmi, our dr's have a free blood pressure machine in reception so really he tests your wee and feels your tummy - but it's one of those extra things we have to get done for our own LO, so I don't mind too much.  At the end of the day it's nice to have a once over! 

Sorry, this turned into a long message!!!


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

We've got our forms in to make appointments for our medicals but we don't need to pay for us as that's covered by our LA and there is a form at the back of each for the doctor to send off for the payment.  Hoping we don't need to wait too long to get them done.

M x


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, got the medical forms to get sorted and have booked medical in two weeks today , only time i have off is a wednesday afternoon so it was easier and our agency is paying for ours too which is abit of a relieve.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

We both got our medicals done last Tuesday and doctor told us both we had nothing to worry about, so fingers crossed.xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad your medicals have gone well, we are having a bit of a mare at the moment trying to get one booked. First we were told we couldn't book it over the phone, had to hand in a request.

Fair enough as we had to submit forms any way so I took the sealed packs containing a blank report, consent forms and a letter from our agency requesting the medical etc. The very condescending receptionist said, "No you have to fill in a form and sign it to give your consent." My response was of course there are consent forms within. "No you both need to fill in one of our forms and sign it." So there was another delay as DW wasn't there to sign her form.

The next day I took in their signed forms with our packs and I asked to book our appointments. "No it doesn't work like that. We invoice you and you pay the fee if you are responsible for it and then once the fee is paid, we will contact you to make an appointment." How long will this take? "Allow 20 days from submission to receive the invoice, then you will be contacted within 20 days of us receiving payment. Then you can make an appointment." Has anyone else found it this difficult?

Sorry for the ramble but I really can't believe this a*$e about face way of booking a simple appointment that we then have the privilege of paying for. It could take 2 months from submitting the forms to our agency receiving the completed reports  It better not stall our progression into stage 2


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi mafergal ours wasn't as complicated but we did have to fill in the forms, sign them and then hand them in in person before they would make the appointments which we got for the following week as they were quite happy to send off the forms for payment as our la were paying for ours.

Hope u don't have to wait too long for appointments.

M x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Mafergal, I bet I can beat yours! I was told by my GP surgery that they are not doing any reports for the foreseeable future! To say I was fuming is an understatement! Apparently they are short staffed presently so can't justify the extra time it takes to do the medical! I'm waiting to hear from the adoption agency to see what can be done.  So I shall sit here and quietly fizz while I wait!

Xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd be happy if ours did that Treaco, we pay for ours but I would have been happy to pay for it there and then. I did offer but anyone would have thought I was offering a bribe the way she reacted  

Wow hunibunni, I would be fuming even more if I was in that situation.  You'd think the Dr's would want to do it for the payment.  It's appalling that they can refuse to do it.

Could you change to a surgery that will do a report?  As long as they have full access to your medical records I personally don't see why it matters who does the report as long as they are a GP.  Hope your agency can help you out and soon


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi All, 

Just thought I'd have a rant about our medicals.

First off I rang to make our appointments, was told I needed to bring the forms to them to look over and then they could tell us how long our appointments needed to be. So the same day I went to the doctors and the receptionist said the lady who  deals with these types of medicals only works part time and not in for a few days, she asked if they could keep the forms (which I reluctantly did). Also was advised we would also need to pay up front, as so many people cancelled appointments, but the lady who was going to call me would tell me about this.
Well I got a call later that day from our VA and was told our doctors had rang them for payment, the letter clearly stated we pay for this.
Apologised to VA, did hope they didn't think we had said they pay and was then told the doctors were looking to charge us £100, sw advised we were being ripped off. Well we have to pay it, so not worrying, hoping  it'll be all worth it.

I then got a phone call from this lady (at the doctors) who is going to arrange our medicals and she told me an appointment date that DH couldn't make. She got all huffy and said she'd need to look at the system for other dates, which took forever. Whilst she wasn't speaking, I asked why the medicals were so expensive and she said they aren't, we could be charged anything up to £300, so £100 each is cheap!!! 
Anyway she then told me she could fit us in on 01.11 and took forever booking this on the system, she read everything back to me twice and then said, she'd need to check that she'd book the appointments in correctly with a colleague and that the doctor she's booked us in with does medicals for adoption and that she'd call me on Thursday (tomoz). I was just amazed that someone this incompetent works for a doctors surgery. I also asked her about payment and she said she'd  find out and let me know when she calls me back to confirm the appointment lol

We'll all get there eventually xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

I'm in shock at how so many GP surgery's are so un-organised!!! 

My DH rang ours up requesting a medical for adoption purposes, she then booked us in for a Saturday morning (they have normal appointments but booked us at the end of surgery so we weren't rushed  ) and said she would ring back with a cost.  Which she did within a couple of hours.  We paid cash when we turned up £75 each saw the doctor and left again - nice and easy - wish it was like that for everyone!!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Kimmie, me too   yours was a breeze!  

Dawn, it's a joke isn't it.  Are they charging £100 each or £100 for both of you? We got our invoices through the post on Monday and they were £73.67 each. We could only pay by bank transfer which I did immediately so now we are waiting for the call to book an appointment - which will probably be the next issue as DW is a teacher & cannot have an appointment mid week in the school day. It's. All fun and games


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Mafergal,
It'll be £100 each, i'm to take a cheque of £200 down to the doctors tomorrow, they want it before we go on Friday for the actual medicals.
Like I said I was told £100 each was cheap, our VA told use the average cost was either £74 or £78 but they can charge what they want.
We just think fingers crossed we'll be a family soon and the cost will be worth it

Our dog's assessment was £85 lol

xxx


----------

